# Beatsaber - Welche Songs sind die besten?



## MetallSimon (28. August 2019)

Heyho, Welche Beatsaber Songs könnt ihr empfehlen.
Was ich absolut geil finde ist unter anderem:
Rasputin (Funk Overload) von Jobas
Dota von Basshunter
Satisfaction von Benny Benassi


----------



## Gast20190919 (28. August 2019)

Was ist Beatsaber?


----------



## Kuhprah (28. August 2019)

Ich würd das auch mal gern ausprobieren.. aber nur dafür so nen Playdingsbums zu kaufen is mir irgendwie auch zu teuer


----------



## MetallSimon (28. August 2019)

BaderechElHayam schrieb:


> Was ist Beatsaber?


ein lustiges VR Spiel :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBLuk18Ds2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sind leider nicht ganz günstig die Brillen


----------



## Gast20190919 (29. August 2019)

Achso, ein VR Audiosurf. Danke, kannte ich nicht.
Probier mal Boomerang von Blümchen.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. August 2019)

Deutsch oder Englische Fassung?  Ich hab beide hier  Und noch einige Originalverpackte CD´s für den japanischen Markt.. dachte die wären irgendwann mal was wert


----------

